# 1 great use for sharkbites



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Started at 8am cutting out the old valve. Cut in two 3/4 tees to feed the new shower valves. Installed new trap for the for the new drain. I stubbed up hot and cold lines and capped them with sharkbites. I wanted to put a test on the copper below the floor so we could put the plywood down and continue installing the valves. Carpenter also needed to finish framing and build a 15x48 seat while i was working. We turned the water back off and continued to install valves. Put in drain, shower pan liner and started the durock. Quit at 3:30. I keep sharkbites in the truck for applications like this. In reality it just saves soldering on a cap, no biggy. As long as they aren't permanent and are always in a non enclosed space, I have no problem with using them.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thats exactly what I use them for as well. Temp caps, come in handy many times.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That shower bench is scaring me.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Not second guessing you but i was always told " and read in instructions body sprays must be in a pressure balancing loop with adjacent heads and or shower heads" atleast moens and kohlers. Am i wrong or missing something? Cause the body spray will only allow what ever water its not using to get to the head or handheld? But i agree on using temporary sharkbites for such applications.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

seanny deep said:


> Not second guessing you but i was always told " and read in instructions body sprays must be in a pressure balancing loop with adjacent heads and or shower heads" atleast moens and kohlers. Am i wrong or missing something? Cause the body spray will only allow what ever water its not using to get to the head or handheld? But i agree on using temporary sharkbites for such applications.


There are no body sprays here. Lower valve is a temp control valve. Top two valves are volume control valves. One on left is for hand held with slide bar(2x6 installed to the left of nipple and cap for support of mounting bar) and the one on the right is for the main shower head.
But you are correct, if there were body sprays they would need to be looped.
Example: right side of shower, 4 body sprays looped:


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

All apologize your right the kohler body sprays had a plastic guard that looked similer but I see with a second look I was mistaken Thanks for clarifing.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

They've started using that painted on pan stuff here...have you seen it yet in Va.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

stillaround said:


> They've started using that painted on pan stuff here...have you seen it yet in Va.


 No Im not sure what your talking about. The only thing I've seen different was in southern CA and they called it "hot mop" it was black tar


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I use shark bite caps all the time because I use the Pro Press and the P.P. caps are expensive for one time use. Pro Press cap about $1.99 one time use shark bite cap $4.00 but use it over and over.


----------

